# removing write protect from a file on a dvd-r



## minus_one (Jul 31, 2010)

hey, i hope you guys can help me here.

i had burned some files onto a dvd-r to bring to school for a presentation. however, when i tried to copy one of them (an .avi file) to my professor's computer it said that i couldnt. the pdfs and word docs copied fine, so i know it isnt the dvd-r itself. i looked at the file info and under ownership it has "read only". so i guess i write protected the file on accident?

problem is, i deleted it from my computer after burning it because it was taking up so much room (i know, real stupid move. i tested the files before deleting to make sure they worked, but i didnt know i would have _this_ kind of issue). so now the only copy is on this dvd-r and i cant get it off! viewing the file from the dvd-r still works, so as long as i dont lose it, im fine. but is there anything i can do to get it off the dvd-r? i was hoping to transfer it to my external hd...

thanks in advanced for any and all help!


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

welcome to TSG 
Are the files still in the recycle bin?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, all files on a DVD-R will be R/O, nature of the media. What exact error do you get trying to copy it off?


----------



## minus_one (Jul 31, 2010)

oksteve - thanks . the files arent on my pc, theyre hopelessly stuck on a dvd-r...

JohnWill - it says that it cant read/find the file... which is odd because it is clearly there. i can view the video from my laptop, my mac, my professors pc and i even tested it on my PS3 this morning and its viewable. itll get about a 3rd of the way in copying and then will fail...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you browse to the DVD-R folder, can you see the files? Right click on one and select Properties, post a screen shot of the properties Window here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

